# Presidential Election



## golden (Aug 2, 2008)

We already have a discussion thread in the off topic section. This is not meant to be a discussion of the topic of the candidates, McCain or Obama, just simply vote as if it were a real ballot. You can't put comments on a ballot so just vote and go unless you can post occasionally to bump this if it gets too low since this isn't a sticky which I hope it would be. And also, please be serious. Don't vote for the independent if you really are not going to vote for him in the actual election.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 3, 2008)

McCain.  Simple as that.


----------



## science (Aug 3, 2008)

Obama. Simple as that.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm too lazy to register to vote but I'd vote for Obama.  And why is his middle name the same as a certain ex-dictator's last name?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2008)

You forgot DarkAura.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Uh, I'm Canadian, so... screw Harper.


----------



## XeonZ (Aug 3, 2008)

Sir Barack.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm surprised that Obama's middle name isn't being used more, especially in a smear campaign.  I mean...come on people, it doesn't take a lot of thinking here.  

Not gonna vote.  Personal feelings aside, no matter who wins, he's gonna have a long road ahead of him to get the country back into the black even, let alone green.  

Back into the black, see what I did there?  I'm kidding naturally.  Seriously, the economy is pretty bad right now.  I hope the winner is a miracle worker.


----------



## golden (Aug 3, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that Obama's middle name isn't being used more, especially in a smear campaign.  I mean...come on people, it doesn't take a lot of thinking here.
> 
> Not gonna vote.  Personal feelings aside, no matter who wins, he's gonna have a long road ahead of him to get the country back into the black even, let alone green.
> 
> Back into the black, see what I did there?  I'm kidding naturally.  Seriously, the economy is pretty bad right now.  I hope the winner is a miracle worker.


i c wat u did thar...


----------



## Son of Science (Aug 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Obama. Simple as that.


I second that
too bad I can't vote in RL


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 6, 2008)

Imo, I want obama to win, but I'm underaged, so I can't vote.

Also, isn't there supposed to be a green party guy or is it nader.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm, SouthPark already covered this with their Giant Douche vs. Turd Sandwich episode.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

Only hicks vote republican.


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 6, 2008)

I voted for Nader...I hate everybody.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2008)

you wasted your vote...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 7, 2008)

Every American should be voting for Ralph Nader, he's a proper peoples hero.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 7, 2008)

Vote is anonymous. I heard in real vote, if you say who you voted for, you get beat up by the other party's supporter.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 8, 2008)

Nader just because of this animation:
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/nader

and plus I hate McCain (aka Bush Junior and Bush is horrible) and Barack. Change... Hmm, no one knows what his change is. And who does this remind us of... Adolf Hitler. As we all (hopefully) know Hitler never talked about his change (and we all know what happened). I clearly recall my Social Studies teacher telling us to NEVER EVER vote for a canidate who everything is about change NEVER.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 10, 2008)

jesuschristmonkeyballs said:
			
		

> Hmmm, SouthPark already covered this with their Giant Douche vs. Turd Sandwich episode.



LMAO, that episode was great. Really, I remember watching it some days before the election over here, seriously helped me decide my vote


----------



## Dylan (Aug 10, 2008)

Considering I am not American nor do I care I refuse to vote on this...












...scrap that, VOTE FOR ME!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea I'll vote for Dylan, I'm underaged not allowed to vote anyways so I don't look into this stuff


----------



## golden (Sep 20, 2008)

Bump this back up?


----------

